# VM Scheduling



## QueenOfStandards (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m a VM and have been in the role for 5 months. The VM I trained under worked 8-4:30 M-F. I  LOVED it bc it lined up perfectly with my baby’s schedule.  At my store, All of the TLs/ETLs/SD get every other weekend off. I have been working this rotation too, and have been scheduled all different hours during the week. From the beginning I have told SD that I would really like to keep the 8-4:30, M-F schedule that I got in training, but she said she needs me to help cover softlines, so I will have to work some later shifts and weekends.  I don’t mind doing a closing shift once a week, but my duties are best performed in the early hours of the day when the store traffic is slow.  And I hate having inconsistent starting times each day when leaving baby with the grandparents. Any advice on how to get to my ideal scheduling?? Other VMs: what does your schedule look like?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2020)

Our VM works rotating weekends and variable start times.  No nights though.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 9, 2020)

I think you are likely SOL on this. My VM also works variable start times (though usually it is mids) and every other weekend. I've always hated that kind of schedule and it's one of the reasons I would not pursue the VM role while my children are young.

I wonder how the VM you trained with was able to get such an ideal schedule. 🤔 To give yourself a bit more control over your schedule, change your availability to be available to close on a specific night every week. When I was in a lead position (not at Target) I did this as well as setting a specific time that was the latest I would work (usually 4:30) but left my start time very early everyday. It cut down on chaotic scheduling significantly.


----------



## Rednoodles (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi! I’m currently the VM at my store! I work M-F 7:30 - 4PM and later depending on workload. My SD and ETL was very understanding that VM work should be done in the morning when there is less foot traffic. I sometimes do overnights as well if there is a big set, like recently the hearth and hand reset.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 11, 2020)

Our VM works 10-6 most days, with a weekend rotation on opposite weekends of the Specialty Sales TL. They prefer working mids so they can see everyone working in Style for the day to give them direction and guidance. But we also have all of the old hand me down fixtures and absolutely nothing new. We have no runways or movable walls or special lighting. But it’s cool, the store down the road is getting their third remodel in the last 5 years and they’re recycling their fixtures from a few years ago. Corporate 🤷‍♀️ What’re ya gonna do?


----------

